# i have just had a gift horse.



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

i have been given a gift horse and the owner who is a good frend her 4x4 went for test and failed.
so she decided to get a new one and let the other go for scrap value.
well i think she is totaly nuts well that just me talking she did not want to pay for new parts which have cost me £100.
she has took a loan out for £6700 she brought another 4x4 with a smaller engine and a manual gear box.
the gift horse was £150 for the car and £100 for the road tax.
i got £50 back as its got half a tank of deisle so another result.
my frend sold up i brought his trailer for £1200 and its a pool trailer for the barn. 
so i decorated it in horse decales for them lol.
it needed 4 anti role bars 1 shockadsorber 2 anti role bar bushes and 1 top joint and cjhange a coroded brake pipe to be mad and changed monday.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*miss keyed*

change a coroded brake pipe to be made and fitted monday and in for a re test tuesday.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

WOWZA! Now that is a mechanics special if I ever heard of one. You lucked out that's going to be one heck of a nice looking rig! It looks absolutely cherry!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like you got a sweet deal! Does that trailer have any ventilation??


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer venalation*

it has a very big fiberglass venalation window on the roof it rases up so there is plenty of ventilation there.
also you can run with the top aluminum doors open as thay secure to the sides.
ill have to take some pictures of the intearia.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like you benefited greatly from your friend's frustration. Congrats!!


----------

